# Anybody here able to do a 180 degree turn in life?



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

The achievements here are awesome but I wonder if anybody here has able to change their lives completely? Change seems impossible and the hardest part is the first step. How did you do it and how much have you changed? How hard was it?


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sure if someone in here had changed his life completely won't be coming here again.


----------



## Xxbox4lifeX (Mar 22, 2013)

It's a lifelong process and there is always more you can do, otherwise you would be perfect.

Rather than do a 180 degree turn, just try to head in the right direction, EVERYONE on this planet has problems of some sort, some more apparent than others.

@Sadok, you'de be surprised, there are people who can improve their circumstances 10 fold yet still have desire come to places such as this to help others.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, but I never got a full social life or became well to do. The basic personality stays the same.


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

i know people who did it.
One of them is my coach, he had sever SA and completely recovered. He did all by himself! He cleared all his emotional trauma with a release technique called "Greene´s Release"


----------



## Xxbox4lifeX (Mar 22, 2013)

Funny thing is, i used to be 100% fine with presentations, I remember giving one to the entire school when I was in primary school, messed up my lines twice, everyone laughed (not that I cared, or so i thought) and the rest is history. 

I'm pretty sure it stems back to that.


----------



## GenDripik (Nov 15, 2012)

I kinda did it overnight. Perhaps its worth starting a thread over. Its not a method I'd recommend to people though because I feel like I've kinda gotten so crazy my SA barely effects me.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

GenDripik said:


> I kinda did it overnight. Perhaps its worth starting a thread over. Its not a method I'd recommend to people though because I feel like I've kinda gotten so crazy my SA barely effects me.


How did you do it man?


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I have days where I feel like I can transform into a completely different person, but it doesn't last.

I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## wanderer13 (Jan 13, 2012)

I think i also qualify for a 150 turn maybe...180 or anything is also possible if one wants to. Reason i come back here is to maybe help people that want to help themselves (noone can do anything for people that dont want to help themselves and sadly this forum has many of them).My biggest worry when i started overcoming SA is whether there were other people that had "won this war". So yeah...i am here in case some people are also looking for such examples

As the OP says, the hardest part is the first step(s). Once you begin changing, then you realise how enormously powerful you are and that you can do ANYTHING. People who have been fat for their whole lives...and after much effort lose weigh KNOW this for example.


Anyway, the start for me was Dr richard audio Series along with lots of daily pushing of my fear barriers.Meanwhile i had started exercising and changing year old habits (like excessive masturbation). Then came the reading of self help books. Meanwhile, the results were very visible in my life as i started to have my first proper opposite-sex experiences after 10 years or something (i was 27 yo) which made everything so much easier. In all this, i had great help from psychedelic substances trips every 2 months or so


Now...a bit more than a year later, my life is completely changed. I've extended my friends circle and i still keep looking for people that share my goals in life, i can go after pretty much any girl i want (no, success is not guaranteed...i still face rejection often enough but i kinda enjoy it now heh),i have a relationship,i exercise/meditate/do self-improvement exercises daily (i dont have to, i want to!) and professionally im finally making the first steps to create something of my own instead of being on some mediocre salary for my whole life.
There is always room for improvement, but im better than i have ever been and i can clearly see there's no way back, only forward


The most important thing is getting started .......that and ACTUALLY wanting to change yourlife. The rest just comes very naturally


----------



## GenDripik (Nov 15, 2012)

Setolac said:


> How did you do it man?


No idea to be honest. I don't know if its the effects of alcohol or if I've taken something without knowing but I've taken a complete 180.

Its almost scary because its almost like I'm a completely different person sometimes. I very recently decided to make it my goal to join the royal marines, I actually WANT to go to nightclubs and bars, I can hold conversations with people I've never met with eye contact. Among several other things I wouldn't be caught dead doing before. This also includes the ability to get violent with people who treat me like **** which is something I wasn't able to do before.

I'm not sure if its a good thing as it seems rather destructive (I now take several risks and have and I drink more now) but its a lot more fun then my old self.


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

Xxbox4lifeX said:


> Funny thing is, i used to be 100% fine with presentations, I remember giving one to the entire school when I was in primary school, messed up my lines twice, everyone laughed (not that I cared, or so i thought) and the rest is history.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it stems back
> 
> That was so long ago people may not even remember. I would say assume the best and start over.


----------



## fight2finish (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm working towards it now. You don't really realize how it gets worst until you keep finding yourself in the same situations with your mind and body doing the same things that you hate, and it gets worse and worse if you don't take action. The best therapy is to just get out there and challenge yourself and don't see 'failure' as failure... see it as you took a step to get out there and challenge yourself, and that already is success no matter how you think you 'failed'. So you've already succeeded if your mind went blank in conversation or you stuttered or you can't keep eye contact, etc. You already succeeded by taking the first step out your door to challenge yourself. And the key is to keep doing it, no matter how much you 'fail'. You have to keep doing it. Try practicing to think nothing of the shame. Say it over and over and over to yourself. Shame is nothing. Keep getting out there and giving it your best shot.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I think a complete turn around would be partying all the time and being super outgoing and overconfident and I haven't done that and I wouldn't want to. But I have made friends, got a job and become a less anxious and more confident and functional person, and I used to be agoraphobic with no social contact or job and sometimes spending months inside at a time.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Sadok said:


> I'm sure if someone in here had changed his life completely won't be coming here again.


Actually my friend willowdan has joined this site just to spread his success story and help people in need. I hear he runs a clinic of some sort to help people with just that problem. You'll have to talk with him about that though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've gone partying a lot but I've never been able to have a good social life.


----------

